# Training to herd?



## Heidi the shepherd (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry kind of long! 
Hello, my 1 year old GSD Heidi has been showing herding instincts from the first couple weeks we brought her home, she was 8 weeks old when we bought her. She tries to herd our other dogs, which gets annoying during fetch.  We have bought a farm ( before we got Heidi) but the house needed work so we have yet to move. The only thing that lives there are 4 ducks but we go up everyday to get eggs/ take care of them. Heidi is the only dog that took interest in them, the Ducks were in a dog run for safety from coyotes, Heidi likes to run around the dog run to get the ducks to move, Heidi looks like she takes this seriously and doesn't take her eyes off them when she does this. When we call her off she stops for awhile but is always wanting to make the ducks move. Is there a certain way to train the dog to herd? I'm worried Heidi would hurt the ducks if she got to excited or run them off to the woods or road, is there a way to train her to prevent this from happening? :help:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would really recommend finding a herding trainer. It is so hard to teach someone how to read stock over the Internet. Plus, it is always better to lay the correct foundation instead of having to go back and fix things later


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi there - 

You have two options, really. One is much easier than the other, but the choice is up to you.

Option 1. Teach your dog that the ducks are off-limits, not to be chased or bothered. Work on a firm "LEAVE-IT", and you can use some of the same tools/methods as people use with cats. Don't ever allow the dog to make them move or change directions, and it's also important that you don't let the dog stare and fixate on them (even from indoors). This is the easier option.

Option 2. Teach your dog herding etiquette and controls. This is much more time-consuming, and if you haven't done it before, I'd recommend finding a good mentor. Herding dogs have deeply ingrained instincts, they are born knowing "how" to herd, but they need to learn how to work *for you*. You'll need to develop bomb-proof obedience and control, your dog has to know that you're in charge, and is allowed to access the ducks only when you say it's okay. They can only be moved where you want them moved, when you want them moved, the choice cannot be left up to the dog. Herding is intensely self-rewarding to the dog, and if they are allowed to do it on their own, you'll have a nightmare of a time controlling what goes on. 

I'm guessing your ducks are runner ducks or a similar breed? If they're not, it'll be harder if they don't naturally "flock", and it frustrates the dog and makes your job harder. There's really no good replacement for an instructor with experience in herding dogs, but the book "Stockdog Savvy" is one of the few that has a chapter on poultry, might be worth a read.

If you're curious, I am speaking from experience.  We have chickens, geese, turkeys, peacocks, etc. and I have had ducks in the past. It is much.... MUCH.... easier to teach your dog to leave the birds alone. But they absolutely can learn to herd birds (mine do), if you're willing to put in the time and training. The most important thing is to never - EVER - let the dog "herd" by itself, for itself.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> I would really recommend finding a herding trainer. It is so hard to teach someone how to read stock over the Internet. Plus,* it is always better to lay the correct foundation instead of having to go back and fix things later*


^ This. A hundred times, this.


----------



## Heidi the shepherd (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I'm looking into a trainer near me but until then I will be working on improving her obedience training.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

WIBackpacker said:


> Herding dogs have deeply ingrained instincts, they are born knowing "how" to herd, but they need to learn how to work *for you*.


LOL - Paisley likes to think she is self-employed at times :smirk:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just an fyi, I have a friend that herds with her Aussies, and besides sheep she has them trained to herd her chickens and ducks.  It's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> LOL - Paisley likes to think she is self-employed at times :smirk:


Haha.... absolutely, I know the feeling.


----------

